# Why you should have sex in your car



## GAP (15 Feb 2012)

Why you should have sex in your car
ANDREW CLARK Globe and Mail Tuesday, Feb. 14
Article Link

 Another Valentine’s Day has come and gone. Chocolates were purchased. Flowers procured at the last minute. Proposals were made.

All across the globe, couples engaged in premeditated, pre-processed, spontaneity-free sexual congress. It was Valentine’s Day, after all, the night the western world sits in restaurants and stares across the table at the object of its affection thinking, “In three hours, if there isn’t a fight, I’m going to have part of my anatomy enmeshed in part of their anatomy.” 

This Valentine’s Day, however, was a troubling new development. People were dumping on the act of having sex in your car. One national media outlet ran a lame “Is it a good idea to have sex in your car?” video segment. Though I was perturbed by the stupidity of the headline – if it’s consensual, it’s always a good idea to have sex – I was most dismayed by the attack on car sex.

The woman in favour spoke of “being with your sweetheart and showing that you love him anywhere and everywhere” (I’ve actually had car sex and believe me that’s not what it’s about) and the guy who was against car sex said he was opposed because it is difficult and cramped. Note to nerd: How can you tell when you’re having great sex? It feels difficult and you start cramping. 
More on link


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Feb 2012)

It always seemed like an excellent idea at the time, and unlike many other actvities, I haven't changed my mind on reflection.


----------



## 57Chevy (15 Feb 2012)

I have only one thing to say, Toyota Corolla  ;D


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (15 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the post definitely forwarded this to my wife and she is looking forward to our next drive in the country :nod:


----------



## Redeye (15 Feb 2012)

Must be a slow news day when the G&M publishes a story about a story published in the Toronto Star a few days ago!


----------



## medicineman (15 Feb 2012)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> I have only one thing to say, Toyota Corolla  ;D



Quit whinging - try Hyundai Accent...2 door hatch.

MM


----------



## a_majoor (15 Feb 2012)

The main issue with car sex on Valentines day is the temperature....not very conducive to the act, and many jurisdictions have idleing bans, which could lead to unexpected interruptions when the bylaw officer comes to tell you to shut down the car.  >


----------



## medicineman (15 Feb 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The main issue with car sex on Valentines day is the temperature....not very conducive to the act, and many jurisdictions have idleing bans, which could lead to unexpected interruptions when the bylaw officer comes to tell you to shut down the car.  >



It has been unusally warm in some places as of late though...just makes life more acrobatic while trying to stay warm if the car's turned off  ;D


----------



## BadgerTrapper (15 Feb 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Quit whinging - try Hyundai Accent...2 door hatch.
> 
> MM



Pffft, Geo Metro. You've got nothing on this young buck


----------



## Sadukar09 (15 Feb 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Quit whinging - try Hyundai Accent...2 door hatch.
> 
> MM


Smart fortwo.  :



			
				Thucydides said:
			
		

> The main issue with car sex on Valentines day is the temperature....not very conducive to the act, and many jurisdictions have idleing bans, which could lead to unexpected interruptions when the bylaw officer comes to tell you to shut down the car.  >


Jack and Rose warmed up nicely, even when there was an iceberg nearby...


----------



## cupper (15 Feb 2012)

The only correct answer to the question is "Why wouldn't you?"


----------



## eurowing (16 Feb 2012)

You people and your pansy cars!!!  72 Plymouth Fury II.  Now that was a back seat!   ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (16 Feb 2012)

1986 Dodge Ram Van..... 

We put the "Love" back into Loveseat........


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Feb 2012)

My 87 Rangerover was quite comfortable in the backseat and room for 3 if you folded the rear seat up.....


----------



## fraserdw (16 Feb 2012)

99 Accent, passenger seat folds down into the right position.......... thank you for kicking me out sweetheart!!!!!!  I loved single!


----------



## cavalryman (16 Feb 2012)

75  Monte Carlo... bench front seat... nuff said.  Worked way better than its replacement, an 83 Civic


----------



## startbutton (16 Feb 2012)

Minivan so much better especially with the seats out but the best over the hood of my current veh, it's just at the right height and slope lol.


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Feb 2012)

The best car for backseat sex?

Her parents'


----------



## Yrys (16 Feb 2012)

Well,

I feell pretty unique as I prefer to have sexe in comfortable area :
the bed!

There is nothing like it  :nod: !


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

It's got to be more comfortable than the middle of the golf course in Borden. >


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Feb 2012)

Back "seat" of my 98 Sonoma pickup.  It had one of those third doors to get in.. kind of awkward!!


----------



## my72jeep (17 Feb 2012)

1985 CJ-7 no back seat and the tailgate down gives you 5x3.5 feet of loving room.  iper:


----------



## estoguy (17 Feb 2012)

I own a 1999 VW Jetta.  Although I have never had sex in an uncomfortable place (the back seat of a VW... bonus points if you get the movie reference), I have used the front seat in 3 out of 4 VWs that I have owned!  :nod:  

Much more comfortable and satisfying!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Feb 2012)

Gottcha all   My 1972 Austin Mini ;D

The other end of the scale was my '78 Lincoln. You could seat 5 people across the back seat in that thing.


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2012)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> I feell pretty unique as I prefer to have sexe in comfortable area :
> the bed!
> ...



There is nothing wrong with that!!


Beds can be interesting places too.  

But you gotta mix it up!!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Feb 2012)

There are a number of factors to consider when appreciating the situation.  Besides knowing your opponent, other factors can be time , terrain and weather.  The main consideration is whether you can convince (or trick) someone into engaging in the activity.  Once that important element is met it matters not the type of vehicle; the task can be accomplished in any make or model.  One should, however, be aware of the functioning and condition (of the vehicle and not just the participants).  Safety should also be practiced.  You should not be operating moving vehicles when engaging in sex and if you are engaging in sex, you should ensure that your vehicle has come to a complete stop and is properly parked.

As noted in a previous post, the weather conditions around Valentine's Day can less than ideal.  While North American cities are now instituting idling bans, back in the day, it was common in Germany.  Not only would an idling vehicle attract the attention of Polizei with a ticket, but  it was not unheard of for local bürgers to take one to task, especially if your vehicle had Canada or USA plates.  It quickly becomes habitual to turn off the vehicle when stopped.  A light snowfall may be romantic, but it also can quickly cover the car windows providing a bit more privacy (as well as obscuring vision out).

One of the features of the Saab 900 used to be that the manual transmission was locked in reverse when the ignition was in the locked position.  You couldn't remove the key unless it was in reverse.  It was "supposedly impossible" to move the shifter out of reverse unless the key was on.  I won't comment on the acrobatics that led to it, but the impossible happened.  The situation was exacerbated because the vehicle had been unknowingly parked on a slight incline.  With attention being paid to other activities, the windows (and view to points of reference) being covered with snow and a relatively smooth path of travel (good shocks and suspension on that Saab) it took a few seconds to become aware that immediate action had to be taken.  The only damage was to the mood.

Lessons learned.  Practice safe parking or get a room.


----------



## riggermade (17 Feb 2012)

Hood of a 95 Camaro...have to watch your knees though


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Feb 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Gottcha all   My 1972 Austin Mini ;D
> 
> The other end of the scale was my '78 Lincoln. *You could seat 5 people across the back seat in that thing.*



Don't tell me, you were an extra in that movie 'Crash', right? ;D


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> ....what couldn't find an ambulance?



Hmmm, this thread topic and an ambulance; must add to my bucket list.


----------



## cupper (17 Feb 2012)

I remember a couple of May-Ex incidents where a couple was trying out the suspension of their car, only to end up in the middle of a night assault on our location. Trip Flare goes off, car really starts rockin'. Guys are pissing themselves in their fire trenches.


----------



## my72jeep (17 Feb 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hmm, this thread topic and an ambulance; must add to my bucket list.



Vern I have a 53 dodge power wagon military ambulance you and some one can borrow.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Feb 2012)

Armoured vehicles.. where do they fit in in all this?


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Armoured vehicles.. where do they fit in in all this?



Crossed off the list.


----------



## GAP (17 Feb 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Armoured vehicles.. where do they fit in in all this?





			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Crossed off the list.



Is this thread not all about fireworks?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Feb 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Crossed off the list.



Ditto.  Should we start naming types?


----------



## cupper (17 Feb 2012)

Back of an MLVW Control Office.

Cab of an M-62 5-Ton Wrecker.


----------



## medicineman (17 Feb 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Crossed off the list.



And I says pardon??!!  I'm only hoping it was something with  room - if you pulled it off in a Leo, I'd have to say you'ld be the Capt of the Olympic Team ;D!

MM


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Feb 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Vern I have a 53 dodge power wagon military ambulance you and some one can borrow.



I've just had a great idea for a destination hotel with special theme rooms... It would be kind of like the movie 'Cars', but X-rated  ;D


----------



## Stevenhh (19 Feb 2012)

Try one of these types of motorized transport:
    1 - The '69 Chevy
    2 - The Slam-Boney
    3 - The Esca-Laid
    4 - The 18-Squeeler
    5 - The Ride Her Truck
    6 - Feels on Wheels!
    7 - The You Scream Truck-You Scream
    8 - The Ford Explore Her
    9 - The Pick-Up Truck
    10 - The Winne-Bango
[Borrowed from How I Met Your Mother]


----------



## my72jeep (19 Feb 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I've just had a great idea for a destination hotel with special theme rooms... It would be kind of like the movie 'Cars', but X-rated  ;D


 > :nod: ;D  8)  :  :-\ :facepalm:


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Feb 2012)

Motorcycle.  A bit breezy.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (19 Feb 2012)

The Fire Rescue Van for our Local Fire Department, the only thing women love more than a man in uniform is a man in Bunker gear  :nod:


----------



## medicineman (19 Feb 2012)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> The Fire Rescue Van for our Local Fire Department, the only thing women love more than a man in uniform is a man in out of their Bunker gear  :nod:



There, FTFY.  Unless of course you're fugly, then they'll ask you to put some of it back on...

MM


----------



## BadgerTrapper (19 Feb 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There, FTFY.  Unless of course you're fugly, then they'll ask you to put some of it back on...
> 
> MM



Well, we do have some guys that could probably do with leaving the SCBA's on, it could actually be considered an improvement....


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Feb 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> And I says pardon??!!  I'm only hoping it was something with  room - if you pulled it off in a Leo, I'd have to say you'ld be the Capt of the Olympic Team ;D!
> 
> MM



Medicineman, there is a ton of room for lovemaking on the loader side of a tank turret.  The coyote has a really comfy couch and lots of room in back of the command variant and a Bison or LAV3.. too easy.

... so I hear.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Feb 2012)

Bison FTW...


----------



## medicineman (19 Feb 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Medicineman, there is a ton of room for lovemaking on the loader side of a tank turret.  The coyote has a really comfy couch and lots of room in back of the command variant and a Bison or LAV3.. too easy.
> 
> ... so I hear.



Knew that about the LAV's and Bison...have tried taking some black hats out ofCoyotes before...I'd have to say would depend on the size of the folks involved - if you need to be greased up to get in, could be Darwin honourable mention in the making if you decided to get it on in there.  Just sayin...

MM


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Feb 2012)

MM, I am not talking about turrets.. the back.. where the surveillance gear (or none in the command variant) would be.  It fits...

...so I've been told.


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Feb 2012)

Does it still count as "in" the vehicle if the ramp is down?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Feb 2012)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Does it still count as "in" the vehicle if the ramp is down?



Depends, on the ramp.. or in the vehicle with ramp down?


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Feb 2012)

Sorry, I should have been more specific. On the ramp...

I have heard of at least one child being conceived on the ramp of a Bison Amb. Just curious  ;D


----------



## medicineman (19 Feb 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> MM, I am not talking about turrets.. the back.. where the surveillance gear (or none in the command variant) would be.  It fits...
> 
> ...so I've been told.



I've needed KY to get guys out of family hatches before...ok that's an exageration, well sort of.

We didn't used to call ambulances Shaggin Wagons for nothing  ;D.

MM


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Feb 2012)

The 90s gave us cup holders in cars... what is that? Just gets in the way of the action


----------

